# Ramshorn snails,



## Charc14 (Aug 27, 2014)

I'm sorry if this is in the wrong place, But I was wondering where do you guys get your Ramshorn snails? I have a little light brown one,he sneaked in on a plant from jacks aquarium. and I fell in love with them. And would love to have another. But I can't find them! I don't even know how this one snuck in because Jacks doesn't sell them. Only bladder snails.


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

Ive honestaly have only seen them randomly posted on here, other then that I have only had a few sneak onto a plant that I bought at my LPS ...>:[ they are adorable though! I hope you can find some!


----------



## BambooTikiBettaGirl84 (Jun 29, 2014)

My first ramshorn snail snuck in on a plant that I had in one of my male bettas bowl. He tried to eat it at first but now they are best friends. He even sleeps ontop of her shell when she's near the surface.

When I saw they had different colored ones, I found many sellers on Amazon, Ebay and Aquabid. You can get a wide variety of colors including spotted, red, blue and some cases clear/white.


----------



## DianeA7X (Feb 13, 2014)

I have so many ramshorn snails. Started out with 2 that came hitch hiking on a plant that I won on listia. Now I've had hundreds of them. Some I have given away. Ordered an assassin snail to eat them. Well I'm always gonna keep 2 so hat they have produce more to feed the Assassin snail. Still waiting for it to come in.


----------

